# Dan Fogelberg/These Days - Video Lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video shows the grips i use to play These Days by Dan Fogelberg. I hope this video will be helpful to anyone wanting to play this great song.......thanks for watching. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVnRl6NfXEA

I have a video 'performance' as well below:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUJ_xnIV5XQ


----------

